# Tekcel CNC Problem



## Justin Calvert (Feb 10, 2017)

Hi,
I have a Tekcel CNC and yesterday it just stopped turning on.
When I push the green button to turn on the fan in the spindle comes on, but the screen wont come on and I cant do anything.
There is another small control panel mounted on the side which I don't use (it has a screw on cover so no buttons can be pushed) and it is showing "Ext Fault 3", Ive never looked at it before so not sure what is says when it is functioning properly.
I have checked all emergency stops and they are all pulled out.
Any help on this would be great.
Thanks


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

All I can do is take a guess as I am not familiar with the tekcel brand of CNCs. The Fault 3 may be a clue to a limit switch error. On my CNCs the Z axis would be the 3rd axis (x-0, y=1, z=2). I know my control software will throw an error if any of the limit switches is open (normally closed) when running. My software lets me override that error long enough to jog the offending axis away from the open switch. 

As I said, this is just a guess. You should try and contact Tekcel support to at least find out what Fault 3 means relative to their CNCs.


----------



## Justin Calvert (Feb 10, 2017)

Thanks,
I just got it to turn on, I think the emergency stop button is faulty, I pushed it in and out a few times and eventually it turned on.


----------



## zues (Mar 8, 2017)

Hi 

If you're ever interested in selling on your machine, drop me a message ( send me a PM)

Looking for a used machine.
( edited post no email address in post if they want to contact you they will send you. A private message)


----------



## johnnymacevo (Oct 9, 2019)

hi new to this forum. yes had this problem and it was faulty e stop button. found if i blew them with air it can get rid of the swarf and dust.


----------

